# Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?



## ThomasRö (21. August 2005)

Gerade hab ich mit Karpfenchamp im Chat darüber diskutiert, ob eine Barbe von 5 Pfund oder ein Karpfen von 5 Pfund besser kämpft. Ich bin der Überzeugung, eine Barbe liefert den heftigeren Drill, Karpfenchamp findet der Karpfen kämpft stärker. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (21. August 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*

Da ich ja unparteiisch bin sage ich dass das wohl ein Karpfen ist.


----------



## Brassenkönig (21. August 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass ein Karpfen besser kämpft.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (21. August 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*

Kommt Leute ihr wisst ja wohl selber dass ein Karpfen stärker ist und wi wollen ja auf dem Boden der tatsachen bleiben.


----------



## Case (21. August 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*

Bei gleichem Gewicht kämpft eine Barbe erheblich kräftiger. Selbst wenn die Flußkarpfen ganz anders abgehen wie die im See, an eine Barbe kommen sie nicht ran. Das bedingt schon die Körperform die bei der Barbe viel besser der Strömung angepasst ist. 

Case


----------



## bodenseepeter (21. August 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*

Eben, Case hat recht. Auf die Größe kommt es an, laßt Euch da nix anderes erzählen :q 

Zum Thema Barbendrills ist übrigens derzeit ein netter Artikel in F&F zu lesen.#a


----------



## Karpfenchamp (21. August 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*

Es gibt auch im Fluss langgezogene Karpfen. Die sind dann bei 5 Pfund bestimmt schon 65cm. Die gehen dann auch ab wie sonst was. Besser als eine Barbe


----------



## Profi (21. August 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*

Ganz klar die Barbe ! Da kann kein 5Pfd Karpfen mithalten, die barbe ist wesentlich ausdauernder, schneller und unberechenbarer im Drill.

Mal ehrlich, so ein Kleinkarfen macht 1-2 Fluchten, dann kann man ihn ranpumpen. Versuch das mal mit einer kapitalen Barbe !

Zwar können auch schlanke Schuppenkarpfen und Wildkarpfen gute Drills liefern, aber dann doch nicht so....


----------



## Karpfenchamp (21. August 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*

Kann ich denn wirklich schon einpacken? "Heul"


----------



## Case (21. August 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*

Du kannst.!

Grins
Case


----------



## ThomasRö (21. August 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*

Auf euch kann man sich halt verlassen! ))


----------



## Karpfenchamp (21. August 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst.!
> 
> Grins
> Case


 
Und das von einem geschätzten Boadi:c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c  Irgendwann werde ich wieder kommen mit einer neuen Umfrage


----------



## Angler77 (21. August 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*

hmm, kommt ja auf die körperform an also wen das so ein pummel karpfen ist und der stegt gut in der strömung dan aber viel spaß.
Aber so ne barbe hat wohl mehr power auf der lauer ! 

ANGLER88


----------



## wilson (21. August 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*

moin moin! 
also ich hab jetzt für karpfen gestimmt,weil ich noch nie ne barbe gedrillt hab:q 
aber anscheinend lag ich falsch , weil barbe ja irgendwie vorne liegt.
ich hab also ka aber man hört ja immer das karpfen die besten sind.
also biss dann 
                         WILSON   #6


----------



## ThomasRö (21. August 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*

Das hast du nun davon, dass du Leute im Chat manipulierst, KC. Pfui pfui pfui ^^


----------



## Karpfenchamp (21. August 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*



			
				ThomasRö schrieb:
			
		

> Das hast du nun davon, dass du Leute im Chat manipulierst, KC. Pfui pfui pfui ^^


 

Der Karpfen hat dadurch aber ne Stimme bekommen


----------



## Angler77 (21. August 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*

Na das siht ja fast gleich aus ! ! ! 

Mal sehen !


----------



## Karpfenchamp (21. August 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*

Kommt mal in den Chat


----------



## Adrian* (21. August 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*

komm aber drauf an, die barbe wird ja in schnell fließenden gewässer also in starker strömung groß und hat damit natürlich ordenlich power, da karpfen wohl eher der stillwasserfisch ist und nicht so in der strömung rum hängt würde ich sagen die barbe
wobei eine barbe von 2,5kg bedeutend größer sein könnte als ein Karpfen von 2,5kg...also es kommt eigentlich immer auf den "lebensraum" an, aber ich würde sagt die barbe....

hatte da auch mal was, wir waren mit der Feederrute am Rhein auf karpfen ich habe dann ein schuppenkarpfen von genau 1kg und 36cm gefangen und der hat schon ordentlich gekämpft!
War dann ein paar wochen später am Baggersee und hab mit der selben rute ein 11pfund/5kg spiegelkarpfen gefangen, und der hat nur ein klein bisschen besser gekämpft, der braucht ja im see keine so große kraft, wie der Rheinkarpfen der gegen die strömung kämpfen muss.....


----------



## Adrian* (21. August 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*

ich könnte das eigentlich mal testen  |kopfkrat 
aber das könnte viel zeit in anspruch nehmen....???!
hab ja noch 10tage zeit...


----------



## Mr.Teeq (21. August 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*

eine barbe mit 5 pfund ist schon recht stattlich und diese flusstorpedos sind wirklich sehr ausdauernde und harte kämpfer und vorm land legen sie erst richtig los! also für mich ganz klar barbe. würd ja mal gern sehn wie ne 30 pfund barbe los maschiert aber leider gibts die nicht in solchen kalibern...

cof


----------



## Alleskönner (21. August 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*

Eindeutig die Barbe!In der Strömung kann sie ihre volle Kraft entfalten und das ist eindeutig kämpfericher|kopfkrat:q als ein Karpfen!


----------



## Alexander (23. August 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*

Hallo Leute,

Ich denke auch, dass die Barbe  der kampfstärkere Fisch  von beiden ist.


----------



## Sveni90 (23. August 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*

Meine erfahrungen wären das es die barbe ist aber es ist ganz unterschiedlich wie der fisch grad drauf ist :-d


----------



## René1964 (23. August 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*

Also ich meine auch, daß die Barbe den besseren Fight liefert. Zumindest meine bisherige Erfahrung.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (23. August 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*

Hier im Fluß kommen beide Arten parallel vor.
Nach dem Anhieb geht der Karpfen stur stromabwärts, bis er durch die Einwirkung der Bremse die Richtung wechselt. Haptsache es ist genug Schnur auf der Rolle.
Danach marschiert er stromauf und erschöpft sich selber. Wenn er wiederum umdreht, bekommt er die Strömung hinter die Kiemen und bekommt keine Erholungspause. Geduld ist alles.

Die Barbe fegt sofort in die Strommitte und bleibt am Grund liegen, wo bekanntlich die Strömung am geringsten ist. Auf starken Zug reagiert sie mit einer Flucht stromaufwärts und bleibt wieder liegen. Ständig erholt sie sich und läßt sich immer neue Gemeinheiten einfallen. Also meiner Meinung nach ist der Drill einer Barbe abwechslungsreicher, was nur durch die größeren Kraftreserven möglich ist.


----------



## sebastian (23. August 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*

Also ich glaub das eine Barbe mit gleichem Gewicht wie der Karpfen stärker kämpft als ein Karpfen !


----------



## Karpfenchamp (25. August 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*

Gut ihr braucht nichts mehr schreiben wir wissen es jetzt alle. Eine barbe kämpft stärker als ein Karpfen. Hábe eben noch nie eine Barbe gedrillt. Würde ich aber verdamt gerne mal machen.


----------



## Mr.Teeq (25. August 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*

@ karpfenchamp

wenn du noch nie ne barbe gedrillt hats wieso stellst du dann so beahuptungen auf  #c  #c  #c  #c


----------



## Veit (26. August 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*

Eindeutig Karpfen! Ich hab schon 3 recht ordentliche Barben von knapp 70 cm in starker Strömung an angemessenem Gerät gefangen (22er - 27er Vorfach), aber wer da von einem D-Zug spricht, sollte mal darüber nach denken ob sein Drillverhalten nicht vielleicht zu schwächlich ist.
Selbst ein mittelprächtiger Karpfen von 60 cm bis 70 cm kämpft am starken Gerät (35er Fluocarbonvorfach zum gezielten Karpfenangeln) wesentlich stärker. Und von Karpfen dieser Größe hab ich in meinem Leben schon dutzende gehabt. Sie haben ohne Ausnahme nen Drill geliefert, der ne Barbe klar überbietet.


----------



## Veit (26. August 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*

Der ganzen Geschichte hier ist noch eines hinzuzufügen: Man kann nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen, genauso wenig wie Babys mit Erwachsenen. Ein 5pfündiger Karpfen ist doch fast noch ein Baby. Eine 5pfündige Barbe hingegen für diese Art schon ein ordentlicher Fisch. Ich gebe euch recht, dass ein 5 Pfund-Karpfen schwächer als ne 5 Pfund-Barbe ist. 
Ich denke, wenn man so einen Vergleich anstellt sollte man auch gleiche Chancen für beide Fische geben. Vergleicht man eine mittlere Barbe mit nem mittleren Karpfen, so ist der Karpfen klarer Sieger. Genauso wenn man, so wie ich es getan habe die Längen beider Fische "gegeneinander antreten lässt" also beispielsweise 60 cm Karpfen gegen 60 cm Barbe. Und selbst dabei ist der Karpfen eigentlich noch im Nachteil, weils für seine Art nicht gerade ein Riese ist. Die Barbe allerdings schon ein vernünftiges Exemplar.


----------



## Bony (26. August 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*

GUten Tach auch.

Veit hat da schon recht, man kann nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen.
Man müßte auch berücksichtigen, dass der Drill an gleichem Gerät stattfinden muß und die Fische aus dem selben Gewässer kommen.
Ich habe große Barben und kleine Karpfen schon an der Bolo und an der Match im gleichen Gewässer gedrillt und hier sind die Karpfen immer dynamischer gewesen.

Gruß

Bony


----------



## Mr.Teeq (26. August 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*

@ veit

aber ein karpfen mit 70cm is tin der regel ja auch einiges schwerer wie ne barbe mit 70 cm oder? also da stimm ich dir zu dass ein 70er karpfen mindestesn genauso gut geht, aber er hat ja auch mehr masse!


----------



## Uschi+Achim (26. August 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*



			
				Bony schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe große Barben und kleine Karpfen schon an der Bolo und an der Match im gleichen Gewässer gedrillt und hier sind die Karpfen immer dynamischer gewesen.


Ich habe zwar auch für die Barbe gestimmt, aber Bony hat recht, wenn man Barbe und Flußkarpfen vergleicht.
Diese Erfahrung konnte ich im Juni in unserem Neckarurlaub machen.

Nach etlichen Barben 






ging mir ein Schuppenkarfen (Flußkarpfen) von nur 3 Pfund an den Haken.






Dieser Drill war mit einem See- oder Altwasserkarpfen nicht zu vergleichen.  #6 

Hier unser Urlaubsbericht...... 

Viele Grüße
Achim


----------



## ThomasRö (26. August 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Der ganzen Geschichte hier ist noch eines hinzuzufügen: Man kann nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen, genauso wenig wie Babys mit Erwachsenen. Ein 5pfündiger Karpfen ist doch fast noch ein Baby. Eine 5pfündige Barbe hingegen für diese Art schon ein ordentlicher Fisch. Ich gebe euch recht, dass ein 5 Pfund-Karpfen schwächer als ne 5 Pfund-Barbe ist.
> Ich denke, wenn man so einen Vergleich anstellt sollte man auch gleiche Chancen für beide Fische geben. Vergleicht man eine mittlere Barbe mit nem mittleren Karpfen, so ist der Karpfen klarer Sieger. Genauso wenn man, so wie ich es getan habe die Längen beider Fische "gegeneinander antreten lässt" also beispielsweise 60 cm Karpfen gegen 60 cm Barbe. Und selbst dabei ist der Karpfen eigentlich noch im Nachteil, weils für seine Art nicht gerade ein Riese ist. Die Barbe allerdings schon ein vernünftiges Exemplar.


Hallo Veit,
Du kannst einen 25 Pfund Karpfen wohl auch nicht mit einer 10 Pfund Barbe vergleichen.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (26. August 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*

Veit meint damit nur dass in dieser Umfrage kein klares Ergebnis hervorgehen kann da die Chancengleichheit bei einem Babykarpfen und einer alten barbe nicht gegeben ist. Und darum kann es da keinen sieger geben.


----------



## ThomasRö (26. August 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*

Wir können gerne die selbe Umfrage nochmal mit 10 Pfund Barbe und 10 Pfund Karpfen aufmachen, oder mit 70cm Barbe und 70cm Karpfen, aber ich glaube das Ergebnis wäre ähnlich.


----------



## Veit (27. August 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*

Das glaube ich nicht! Meine größte Barbe hatte 67 cm und war gut einer Minute (25er Vorfach) an Land. Meine 65er dieses Jahr nahm zwar ca. 3 Minuten in Anspruch, allerdings habe ich da auch auf nem Wehr gestanden und von dort aus gesponnen. Zur Landung musste ich erstmal langsam zum Ufer waten, damit ich nicht das Wehr runterrutsche. Das nimmt schon mal wieder ne Minute weg. 
Karpfen dieser Größe habe ich schon oft gefangen, aber bei keinem gings so schnell.


----------



## Flussbarschfan (27. August 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*

ich hab für Barbe gestimmt... bei gleicher Größe/Gewicht hat die viel mehr Muskeln zum kämpfen... ich find ein Karpfen verhält sich oft im Drill eher passiv und lässt sich viel "ruhiger" drillen, schwimmt einfach stur in eine Richtung und man mus nur dagegenhalten... ne Barbe flüchtet viel öfter und impulsiver, die kann man nich einfach "ranpumpen", da muss man schon arbeiten...


----------



## ThomasRö (27. August 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Das glaube ich nicht! Meine größte Barbe hatte 67 cm und war gut einer Minute (25er Vorfach) an Land. Meine 65er dieses Jahr nahm zwar ca. 3 Minuten in Anspruch, allerdings habe ich da auch auf nem Wehr gestanden und von dort aus gesponnen. Zur Landung musste ich erstmal langsam zum Ufer waten, damit ich nicht das Wehr runterrutsche. Das nimmt schon mal wieder ne Minute weg.
> Karpfen dieser Größe habe ich schon oft gefangen, aber bei keinem gings so schnell.


Eine Minute für ne 67cm Barbe? Ich hab zwar auch im Winter schon Barben sehr schnell aus dem Wasser gehabt, aber fast alle Fische kämpfen im Winter weniger lang. Auch hab ich mal etwas das sich angefühlt hat wie Dreck oder Algen rangepumpt, was sich dann als eine sehr abgemagerte Barbe entpuppte, die nichtmal zappelte im Kescher. War es vielleicht so eine? Sonst kann ich mir einen 1 minütigen Drill an einem 0.25mm monofilen Vorfach(wenn du geflochtene verwendest kommt mir die Minute schon realistischer vor:m  ) einer 67cm im Sommer unter normalen Bedingungen nicht vorstellen. 
Ach ja nach dem Laichgeschäft sind die Barben auch immer sehr schlapp und lassen sich schnell drillen, wann hast du die Barben gefangen?


----------



## Veit (28. August 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*

@ Thomas Rö: Nee, ein Monovorfach. Bin ja auf Aal gegangen. Das war letztes Jahr im Hochsommer (irgendwann im Juli wenn ich mich richtig erinnere).


----------



## Klaus-a. (28. August 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*

Barbe ist doch ein reiner Muckifisch  :q


----------



## ThomasRö (28. August 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*

Vielleicht sind die Barben auch einfach so schlapp bei euch ^^


----------



## Karpfenchamp (28. August 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*

Nee Thomas die sind genau so stark wie bei euch und auch diese Barben bei Veit haben in der Strömung gebissen.


----------



## ThomasRö (28. August 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*

Wer hat dich denn gefragt? Bei uns bekommst du auch mit Aalgerät keine grosse Barbe in einer Minute an Land!


----------



## uferklein (5. September 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*

wenn man von leichen ausgehen würde, wäre die barbe der perfekte fisch um an land zuziehen.
aber generell ist die barbe sportlicher!!
*BARBE   *!!!!!!
gewinn ich jetzt eine waschmaschine?????


----------



## zander55 (6. September 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*

Eindeutig Karpfen!!!

Ich habe schon einige Karpfen und Barben um die 5 Pfund gefangen und fand das Karpfen
meistens den besseren Drill lieferten.
Ich hatte z.B. hier im Rhein bei Krefeld letztens eine Barbe von 74cm mit der Heavy Feeder und 23er Vorfach nach nur  5 min Drill im Kescher.


----------



## uferklein (7. September 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*

*respect #r *


----------



## gehechtet (9. September 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*

Der Karpfen Wehrt sich mehr finde ich und darum der Karpfen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. September 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*

Die Umfrage hinkt ein bischen, Rumperudi und Veit haben ja schon sehr gut passende Argumente geliefert. Beim Karpfen kommt hinzu, daß Karpfen nicht gleich Karpfen ist, sprich der runde Teichkarpfen und der normale Spiegelkarpfen aus Seen sind schon was anderes wie ein Schuppi aus dem Fluß oder gar ein flacher in Wildkarpfenform, der in der Stromüng lebt und auch schon Barbenförmiger ist. Ich habe 2.5Pfder Karpfen gefangen, die meinten eher große Lachse zu sein und haben meterhohe Saltos gedreht, also es kommt schon sehr auf den Karpfen und seine persönliche Hochform an.
Der viel engere Lebensraum der Barben läßt ein viel konkreteres Drillverhalten erwarten.
Dann kommt das Gerät dazu. In den meisten Fällen wird auf Barben mit leichterem Gerät geangelt als auf Karpfen, jedenfalls in der Regel 1-2 Nummern stärker. Das macht natürlich auch eine Menge aus, mit dem starken Gerät macht der Karpfen dann viel weniger her, an einer Matchrute ist es dagegen ein King-Size Drill. So wie Rumpelrudi beschrieben hat, ist ein Top-Karpfen einfach dynamischer im Drill.


----------



## platfisch7000 (10. September 2005)

*AW: Welcher Fisch kämpft stärker?*

Moin,
Denke auch,daß es nicht so leicht ist hier eine Fischart festzulegen!
Ich habe mal 'ne 54 cm Regenbogenforelle an einer 6 Fliegenrute gefangen!
Nun sagt sich jeder toll 'ne 54 Regenbogner!Und???
In einem Forellensee wäre der Fisch wohl nach 3 Min.draußen gewesen
Aber ich hatte den Fisch in der Salzach bei Bergdesgarden (verdammt,ist das falsch geschrieben|kopfkrat )Naja,jedenfalls ist da Hammerströmung und bis zu 2m tief!
Da ich nur 30m Backing hatte,mußte ich ca.200m Flußauf über Stock und Stein
hinterher.Denn ist das Biest noch druch die Äste eines ins Wasser gestürsten Baum geschwommen und drüben wie wild gesprungen!Das war so mein dramatischster Drill,obwohl ich auch schon ein 20 Pf Karpfen an der Matchrute mit 0,14 er Schnur gefangen habe! 
Aber da wird so Jeder seine Erlebnisse haben mit Meerforellen,Köhler,Welse,Lachse,Huchen ...usw...usw...!!!
Das ein Ukelei kein dramatischen Drill liefert,ist klar!

MfG Plattfisch!


----------

